# Was fischt ihr???



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. März 2004)

Mich würde mal interessieren was die Carphunter hier im Board eigentlich so fischen...;+ 

Sprich: Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Haken, Blei, Pieper, Swinger, Rod Pod und Co...:g 

So hat man mal ne gute Übersicht, wen man zu welchem Produkt fragen muss...:q :q #h


----------



## Lenzibald (9. März 2004)

Servus. Ich fang mal an wird ne lange Liste.
Matchruten:
Shimano Catana Match 4,5m
Balzer Magna Majesty Match King 4,2m
Browning Agressor Powermatch 5,5/6m
AKL Karpfenmatch 3,9m Sonderanfertigung
Alte Ryobi Match 3,9m
Karpfenruten:
3 Byron ruten mit 3,45 3.60 und 3,75m Bezeichnug weiß ich jetzt net genau. Leicht mittel und Schwer vom Wurfgewicht
Spinnrute: 
Shakepeare ugly stick 2,7m
Rollen:
2 Shimano mit Kampfbremse
1 DAM Mit 9 kugellager 
6 Cormoran Cormaxx BR4P Freilaufrollen versch. größen.
Bissanzeiger hab ich 4 Stück von Sänger die billigen.
Rodpod und so weiter brauch ich nicht ist für mich sinnloses Zeug das ich mitschleppe, man hat so schon genug zu tragen.
Bin zu faul in den Keller zu gehen wegen der genauen Bezeichnungen.


----------



## BadPoldi (9. März 2004)

ups,

da schreib ich lieber nix dazu....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

alle sachen oder nur das karpfen zeugs......(bitte bitte nur das karpfenzeugs sonst sitz ich zu lange vor dem rechner)


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. März 2004)

in welchem forum sind wir???

eure spinnrutensammlung interessiert mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht...


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (10. März 2004)

Moin! Find ich ne gute Idee weil man ja grad über die Winterzeit(hoffentlich bald vorbei) ja oft mit dem Gedanken spielt sich neues Spielzeug zu kaufen.Fische die Greys Prodigy Carp in 3,0 lb, Rollen Shimano Aero Baitrunner, swingen tun die MK2 von Fox, die guten alten Delkims als Wecker,das Sky Pod von Fox(bin ich nicht zufrieden mit) und wohnen tu ich in einem Nash Viper TT (ist Weltklasse,da möchte ich nie wieder ausziehen!)


----------



## NorbertF (10. März 2004)

Wenn ich mal wirklich gezielt Karpfen fisch: Ich habe so ne DAM Karpfenrute mit kreuzförmigem Muster auf dem Blank (so 10 Jahre alt?) in 3,6 Meter Länge. Daran werkelt eine Daiwa Rolle. 
Ich häng einfach ein Durchlaufblei an die Schnur, nen 2er Haken mit Mais und leg die Angel auf 2 abgeschnittene Astgabeln.
Erwartungsgemäss war mein grösster Karpfen auch nur 12 Kilo schwer, aber für mich tuts das schon.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2004)

@ NorbertF

12kg ist doch ein schönes Gewicht für einen Karpfen. Da gibts doch nix zu meckern...

@ Carphunter2001

Okay, ich sach dann auch mal an.  

Rollen: 
3x Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T
Ruten: 
2x Daiwa Vulkan X 2,5lbs / 12ft.
1x Balzer Magna Silver 2,75lbs / 12ft.
Rod Pod: 
Cygnet Grand Snyper
alternativ Rutenablage: 
Cygnet Continental Buzzerbars mit 4 x 48" Nash Power Bivvie Sticks
Bissanzeiger: 
3x Carp Sounder CSF1 + Receiver
Swinger: 
3x Fox Euroswinger
Bleie: 
Fox Inliner von 4,0oz 
Korda Safety Bolt mit Mikableien
Hauptschnur:
Berkley Fireline in 0,20mm / 400m pro Spule 
Schlagschnur: Amnesia 20lbs, 25lbs, Korda 20lbs, Cormoran Corastrong 0,30mm
Vorfach:
Kryston Merlin 15 und 25lbs, Kryston Quicksilver 25lbs, Nash Armourbraid
Haken:
Korda Widegape 4, 6 und 8, Fox Serie 2 in 2, Serie 2XS in 2 und 6, Hayabusa European Boiliehook in 2
Zelt:
Nash Hurricane Spezial
Schirm:
Chub Oval Extra
Kescher+Abhake
Ultimate 42" Climax und ´ne Ultimate Bullet
Liege:
Ultimate ProTect
Kocher:
Trangia Duosal mit Primus Gaseinsatz
Schlafsack:
The North Face Cats Meow 3D
Bedchaircover:
BLB Summer Sleep Case Cover
Schlauchboot: 
2Mann-Russenschlauchboot zum Füttern
Zodiac 250 für die derberen Sachen

usw. usw. - ich glaub, die Liste würde bei dem Kleinkram zu lang werden... #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. März 2004)

Gut, dann muss ich wohl auch 

Ruten:    2X Harrison "Special" handmade 12 feet; 2,5lbs
              2X Sportex Slim Line 12feet; 2,25/2,5lbs

Rollen:   3X DAIWA Emblem 5000XT
              2X Shimano Baitrunner GT 6010 (Der alte)

Schnur:  Fireline 20er mit 45er Schlagschnur
              Berkley Big Game 31er

Blei:       Fox-Inline ab 85g
              Safety Bolt-Rig mit Mosella Blei ab 80g

Haken:   Drennan Continental
              Kamasan Power/River Carp
              Patridge WS

Kescher: Fox-Carbon Folding Net, Pelzer Irgendwas

Pieper:    Delkim Standart (Altes Modell)

Swinger:  Fox Euro-Swinger

Pod:         Fox-Goalpost-Aufbau mit 4 Banksticks

Liege:       Husar 6 Fuß

Zelt:          Fox Evolution Bivy Plus mit Groundsheet

Futteral:   Pelzer Carpholdall für 3 Ruten

Schalsack: Fox Extreme Sleepingbag 3

Matte:       Pelzer Ultra Safe Mat

und gaaaanz viel kleinkram...:m


----------



## BadPoldi (10. März 2004)

hi,

carpcatcher, du meinst bis 85 gramm oder?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. März 2004)

nein, ab fische immer so schwer, is halt so und es funzt einwandfrei, ein spezio von mir fischt nur 100 aufwärts, er fängt gut und hat keine aussteiger...


----------



## BadPoldi (10. März 2004)

Hi,

legt ihr dann dir ruten mit boot aus? oder werft ihr nicht soweit?

ne rute mit 2,25 lbs und 85 gr ist eindeutig überlastet.... die ziehst ned oft voll durch dann ist sie gesplittet....

gut es sind harrison und sportex stöckchen aber da wär mir das risiko zu groß.

wenn du wirklich weit werfen willst, dann versuchs mal mit 60 gr bei ner 2,25er rute.... du wirst staunen...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## BadPoldi (10. März 2004)

hi,

ups ja klar ist der selbsthack effekt bei festbleimontage natürlich besser wenn das blei schwerer ist.

mit gings eigentlich um die ruten...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. März 2004)

Ich sag mal so es geht... unser "Oberhäuptling" hat mal mit ner Sportex von nem Kollegen mit 120g (is auch ne 2 1/2er) voll durchgezogen, es geht.... aber es sieht gefährlich aus... da geb ich dir recht.

Von der Weite her sag ich mal es reicht...
und die Ruten sind recht kräftig ausgelegt, die können das ab...


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. März 2004)

Ruten:
Rod Hutchinson Intuition 2 3/4lbs
Balzer Tm 6 Warrior 2 3/4lbs
Rollen:
Shimano Baitrunner Aero Re 6000
"            U.S   "
Mitchell Fullrunner
Dega Phantom G-Matic     Br 6000
Schnur:
Irgndeine 0,35er
RodPod:
Eliminator Heavy Targe Alu Pod
Kescher:
Eliminator Snake.
Bissanzeiger:
Carpsounder Standard
Vorfach:
Kryston Silkworm,Kryston Super Nova und Duralink von ????????????


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. März 2004)

Ruten 
Daiwa AKN 12' 2,5 lbs
Daiwa Emblem inline 13' 2,75lbs
Ultimate Novell 13' 3,5lbs
Rollen
Shimano Big BTR M
seltener daiwa Infinity 5000 und Shimano Big BTR LC
ganz selten Multis (Penn 525 GS mag)
Pod
Cygnet Grand Snyper Extreme
Ian Golds Tripod
beide was Modifiziert
Swinger
Kevin Nash Wasp, modifizierter Kopf
Pieper
Nur noch Delkim, hat aber lange gedauert bis ich dafür reif war.
Schnur
Berkley BG Specimen, Sufix Synergie, ProFish Ghostline
Blei 
Alles wo gibt, je nachdem wo, aber normal immer ab 85g
Am liebsten Korda Pears an den Uraltnashsafetyboldclips.
Haken
Normalerweise Fox serie1 und Nash Pattern 1, je nach gewässer.
Vorfach
Am liebsten Drennan Carp Dacron in 15 lbs gespleisst. Wer lacht da 
Schlagschnur
Am liebsten Dick und geflochten, selten Amnesia, oder dicke Berkley BG.

Kescher
Ultimate MK III
Unhooking mat
Hutchinson, riesengross, aber ohne Styrofüllung. Die mochte ich noch nie
Weigh Sling
Ultimate mit Stangen oben drin

Liege 
Fox Ultra 2, bei allen anderen gefällt mir die Beinverstellung nicht.
Und mein heissgeliebtes und viel von unwissenden belächeltes Foxkissen. 
Schlafsack
Zugegeben, bin ich  (aber gottseidank noch kein schalsack wie andere...) 
Fox Arctic 5 season
Haus
Fox Evo und Fox Supa stehen grad bei Ebay, ab sofort wohne ich standesgemäss in nem Trakker Pioneer. :l 

Fressalienbehältnis
Coleman 68 liter Kühlbox
Kocher
MSR Whisperlite 600, tausche ich gerade testweise gegen nen Tatonka Benzinbrenner für das Trangiaset aus. Töpfe kommen aus Titan. Bisher Sigg Inoxal (wie Trangia Duossal) Und ne Bialetti Espressomaschine zum Kaffeebereiten 

Heizung
Coleman Model 518E
ist schliesslich kalt um diese Jahreszeit, kennt Ihr sicher, wart ja auch mal Jung 

Sherpa
suche ich noch. Bewerbungen bitte mit Foto per PM. Schlank Dunkelhaarig und Grossbusig bevorzugt...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Geraetefetischist _
> *
> Sherpa
> suche ich noch. Bewerbungen bitte mit Foto per PM. Schlank Dunkelhaarig und Grossbusig bevorzugt...
> ...



:m :m :m 

dann nehm ich die blonden.... :q :q :q 

Gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## robertb (12. März 2004)

*Mein Gelumpe*

Na dann werd ich wohl meinen Krümpel auch auflisten (ist noch nicht komplett) :

Ruten : 2 x Ultimate Danau Bioinic Classic 12"/2,75 lbs 
           2 x AHF Leitner Carpfighter 12"/3 lbs

Rollen : 2 x Shimano Big Baitrunner L, für Notfälle 2 x Baitrunner 5000 gte

Schnur : 20er Fireline (Schlagschnur bin ich noch am grübeln)

Haken : Owner, Gamakatsu G-Carp, VMC hauptsächlich Grösse 2, 4

Blei : Helikopter Weitwurfblei inline ca 85 Gramm (Pelzer ?) oder Mikka bzw 
        Corda Bleie am Saftey Bolt zwischen 3 - 4 oz

Pieper : 2 x Fox Micron SX mit illuminated Euro-Swingern

Rod Pod : Cygnet Grand Sniper

Liege : Fox Ultra 3 Bedchair (Mein Liebling zum #u )

Vorfach : Kyrston Silkworm, Merlin, SuperSilk 20-25 lbs

Zelt : Chub Cyfish II

Schirm : noch in Planung 

Kescher : Nash Hooligun 42".

So mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.

@ Badpoldi Alter Niederbayer mach halt mal ne grobe Auflistung  

Gruß Robert


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

Hi norbert,

na klar ich hab mal ein bild gemacht von meinem tackle..... 

aber ned neidisch werden... :q :q :q 

PS: ich schreibs heut abend mal zusammen...


----------



## Caprifischer (12. März 2004)

also ich hab kp wie die genauen bezeichungen sind. ich hab 2 gute baitrunnerollen (sänger specitek runner 2) und dazu gute steife ruten. genaue bezeichung hab ich auch nich im kopf und bin zu faul runderzurennen^^
aber ich sagmal das ist doch sch€ißegal wie die ruten heißen und so weiter...hauptsache die sind stark genug 
und du karpfenspezi , wieso sollte ab 80 gr zu schwer sein?? meine ruten ham auch keine 80 gr bzw 100 gr wurfgewicht, aber ich werf die auch nur 20 m raus (beim bootsangeln). natürlih von land weg und dann geht das rund *zwinker* @gerwinator & fishingwilli 
also man muss nich so spezi ausrüstung ham um erfolg zu haben. da scheiß ich auf rodpot oder wie das heißt (auch wenn ich vom boot angel, beim landangeln würd ich son kram niemals kaufen) und denn noch sonne fesche karpfenliege. man fängt damit auch nur karpfen, verteht sich ja von selbst, aber mal ehrlich, manche kaprfenspezis sind mir zu pro. außerdem sollte man auf mehrere fischarten seines heimatgewässers spezialisiert sein. je nach jahreszeit eben....
so, sollte nicht persönlich gemeint sein


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. März 2004)

Ich möchte auch mal eine2 1/2 mit 120gr durchziehen.
Nehme aber eine von euch!:q 
Ob das Blei liegen bleibt oder ob es 20m kommt?
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

hi knurrhahn,

wennst glück hast, wirst das blei 200m ohne probleme )))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## robertb (12. März 2004)

@ badpoldi

Ho Ho, gratz zu dem neuen "Karpfenset" :m 

Und zum Norbert bin ich auch noch geworden :q 

Bin ja auf den Rest gespannt...

Gruß Robert


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

ho ho ho,

sorry, meinte natürlich robert....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

Hi Caprifischer,

so ein kleiner Spaßvogel bist aber schon, hmm?!  :q 

Wenn Du das Ursprungsposting von Carpcatcher2001 richtig gelesen hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass dieser Thread kein "Schau-mal-was-ich-für´n-geiles-Tackle-hab"-Teil werden soll, sondern einfach dem Informationszweck dienen sollte. 

Sprich, was hat der eine, was hat der andere, wen kann man fragen, wie die Erfahrungen mit dem Zeugs sind. Um mehr ging es dabei nicht. 

Wenn ich mir z.B. die Liste des Gerätefetis anschau, sag ich nur: "Alles klar, edelstes Material, will ich mir aber nicht kaufen bzw. leisten." Trotzdem weiss ich nun, dass er die WASP Swinger von Nash benutzt. Da ich mich für die Teile auch interessiere, weiss ich wen ich mal anhauen kann, wenn es um eine kurze Schilderung der Brauchbarkeit und um Bezugsquellen geht. 

Und so geht es halt mit mit allen möglichen Sachen und um mehr ging es hierbei auch nicht.

PS: Keine Liege oder Zelt fängt einen Fisch. Egal, ob es ein Trakker oder ein Nash oder ein Ultimate ist. Nur kann ich auf meiner Liege morgens relativ faltenfrei und ohne Schmerzen aufwachen. Ich hab jahrelang auf ´ner Isomatte mit ´nem Baumarkt-Schlafsack gepennt. Ging auch. Logen. Aber für mich ist das Angeln kein Survivaltrip a´la Rüdiger Nehberg mehr und ich möchte mir einfach ein bißchen Komfort gönnen. Um mehr geht es dabei nicht. Wie Du schon sagtest: Jedem das seine.


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

@ BadPoldi

Boaaah Alder, da haste aber ziemlich tief in die Tasche gegriffen, um Dir so´n super geiles Spezialset zu kaufen, nä?! Ich glaub, jeder Eigentümer eines Satzes von Century-Ruten würde liebend gern mit Dir tauschen... :q  :q 

PS: Wann haste genug Geld zusammen gespart, um Dir noch ein zweites Set zu kaufen?! :q  :q 

PPS: Ich könnt mir so´n edles Material nicht leisten... :q :q :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. März 2004)

Richtig... Protzen is nich#u 

Außerdem braucht man dazu bilder...
Es geht einfach nur darum mal zu schaun, wer fischt was, bzw. wen muss ich fragen wenn ich mir dieses teil kaufen will.


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

Hi,

wenns nicht als geprotze ausgelegt wird dann mach ich mal ne grobe aufstellung....

Ruten:
1 x Daiwa Power Mesh 12" 2 lbs
1 x Daiwa Power Mesh 12" 2,25 lbs
1 x Daiwa Power Mesh 12" 2,75 lbs
1 x Dega Formula 1 Duplex 12" 2,5 lbs
2 x Fox Warrior 12" 3 lbs
und ein paar diverse andere...

Rollen:
2 x Shimano Aerot GT 6010 bespult mit Maxima 0,35 
E-Spule auch Maxima 0,35
2 x Shimano US Baitrunner 4500 B bespult mit Berkley Big Game 0,34
2 x Shimano Big Baitrunner XL bespult mit geflochtener-leitner 0,24 er 
E-Spule bespult mit Berkley Big Game 0,34
E-Spule bespult mit Leitner 0,60er (zum wallerpanschen :q )

Schlagschnürre:
0,70er fein-geflochtene 
0,60er Mono
Quicksilver
Kevlar 1mm

je nach Gewässer und beschaffenheit

Montagen:
90% Safty Bolt 
10% inline Montage

vorfachmaterialien 
fast die kpl. Kryston Serie 
Rope von Pelzer
Leadcore

Haken:
Kamasan B988
Anaconda Power Carp
Anaconda Casien

Rodpod:
1 x Cygnet Grand Snyper
2 x TAZ (bin immer noch auf der suche nach nem vernünftigen)

Kescher:
2 x no name

Matte + Tasche:
-Matte Husar
-Husar Select System Long-Range

Zelt:
-Chub Cyfish II
-Rainsheeld
-no-name

Liege:
1 x Mossella 2 Bein
1 x no-name

Bissanzeiger:
1 x Fox RX Blue Set
3 x Carp Sounder Special
1 x Funkbox Micro Carpsounder
1 x Funkbox Eigenbau
1 x Funk Bewegunsmelder
3 x MK 2 Swinger
2 x Fox Illu umgebaut mit lineclip vom MK2

ups vergessen

die sherpa such ich auch noch, bevorzugt in blond großbusig blauäugig..... :q bitte mit photo 

Gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rudlinger (12. März 2004)

Hi Ihr Carphunter,
ich fang meine Karpfen mit zweierlei Gerät! (Wie ich grad Lust hab)

Nummer 1:  Spinnrute 2,4 m lang WG 5-25g (DAM Panther)
                   Rolle DAM 630 MDS 0,18 mm monofile Stroft GTM
                   12 Haken (mit Öhr) direkt am Vorfach (Ohne
                   Wiederhaken)
                   davor einen Stopper und einem 3,5 gr Blei
                   Köder 1 Dose Mais (kleinste Dose ca 40 CENT)

Nummer 2: Fliegenrute AFTMA 6/7
                  Rolle mit AFTMA 6 und 5 m langem Vorfach mit 0,16
                  Spitze
                  Köder: Nymphe (16-12) (Ohne Wiederhaken)

Anfüttern:  FEHLANZEIGE

Besonderheiten: Man benötigt dringend eine POLBRILLE, klares Gewäser sowie einen grossen Kescher

Nun wollt Ihr bestimmt wieder Beweisfotos haben!!

PS.: Keine Angst, Schnurbruch hatte ich sehr sehr selten!!! Eher ist der Haken/Nymphe ausgeschlitzt, aber auch selten!!


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BadPoldi _
> *... wenns nicht als geprotze ausgelegt wird ... *



@ BadPoldi

Das wird´s garantiert nicht.

Wegen Deiner Mikrobox von Carpsounder. Ich fische ja die Standard von Carpsounder, d.h. die ganz einfachen Dinger ohne Sounderanschluß. Und da geht als drahtlose Überwachung ja nur ein System auf Mikrobasis. 

Bringste die Mikrobox mal zum AB Karpfenangeln mit? Ich würd mir die gerne mal anschauen, ob das was für mich wäre, oder ob ich lieber meine Standard bei Ebay verkloppe und mir mindestens die Spezial hole und ne normale Funksounderbox von Carpsounder dazu.


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

Hi Pilkman,

jup nehm ich mit, kann ich dir auch leihen, dann kannst es gleich austesten....

ich nehm die nur noch wenn ich mit 4 ruten auf 2 pods fische...
ansonsten bin ich mit meinem eigenbau sehr zufrieden....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

Hallo BadPoldi,

das find ich ja echt klasse von Dir! #6 So hab ich dann gleich die Möglichkeit, das Teil in der Praxis zu testen... vielen Dank für das Angebot!

Wie siehts es mit dem Batterienverbrauch bei der Mikrobox aus? Frisst bestimmt ziemlich, oder? Wie lange hält ein Satz bei Dauerbetrieb?


----------



## BadPoldi (12. März 2004)

Hi Pilkman,

nö batterieverbrauch ist eigentlich garned schlimm, kann ich jetzt schwer sagen weil ich die tagsüber normal immer ausschalte. 

aber ich schätz mal mit sicher 15-20 tage im dauerbetrieb...

da kenn ich ganz andere batteriefresser die alten fox (die mit dem integrierten funk) z.b. von den neuen rx kann ichs dir erst nach dieser saison sagen...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BadPoldi _
> *...batterieverbrauch ist eigentlich garned schlimm, kann ich jetzt schwer sagen weil ich die tagsüber normal immer ausschalte....aber ich schätz mal mit sicher 15-20 tage im dauerbetrieb...*



Das klingt echt nicht übel. Bin jetzt ziemlich gespannt auf die Box... :m ... vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine gute Lösung für die paar Mal, wo ich eine brauche.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. März 2004)

@ Pilkman
ich würd dir trotzdem empfehlen die Sounder zu verkaufen und welche mit Anschluss anzuschaffen. 
Die Mikrobox hört nämlich auch gleich noch das Nachbarpod mit ab. Ausserdem müssen die Bissanzeiger Lärm machen damit das funzt, was man mit ner Funkbox sonst ja gern vermeidet. Reicht ja wenn ein lautsprecher schreit, müssen ja nicht 2 sein.

Nen Bekannter hat die Microbox. Ich find das teil abgrundtief nervig, auch wenn sie perfekt funktioniert. Und nen anderer hat sich den Ron Thompson nachbau gekauft, Praxistest steht aber noch aus.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Baitrunner (12. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs

Na da bin ich ja mal richtig gespannt wie unser Treffen wird.
Hört sich ja eher nach ner Messe als ein Fischerwochenende an :q 

Hoffentlich steck ich mich da nicht zu sehr mit den Karpfentacklewahn an, meine Frau is jetzt schon überfordert ......:q 

Also wenn wir in Mai 5 Tage fischen werd ich wohl 2 Tage mit offenen Mund von Platz zu Platz gehen und staunen.

Da wollt ich gleich die Gelegenheit nutzen und mal fragen ob wer die 6Beinliege von Sänger kennt, die mit Polster.
Würde bei meinem Händler um die 99€ kosten.

Also ich freu mich schon rießig euch und euer Gerät mal kennzulernen.
Wär das eine Hetz wenn wir alle Schneider heimfahren, wer würde da den Bericht freiwillig schreiben ..........

Das wird ein Wochenende :m


----------



## KaulBarschKing (13. März 2004)

Da ich wenig auf Karpfen gehe, nun aber weis wen ich anschreiben muss falls ich das will...

Mein einziger maßiger Karpfen gefangen mit:

Rute : Bambusstab - Deluxe Ausführung 2m 
(made in Thailand / Blumenladen)

Rolle : Türk.Fabrikat : Nüx-Worhanden-Alder

Schnur : Polska-Extra-large+billig (35er oda so)

Köder : Sensas-Sonntags-Brötchen-Flocke ala Pelzerbait

Egebnis : 6 kg Karpfen 

Mfg. der Nico   }KBK{


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. März 2004)

Karpfen angel ich - wie fast alle Fische - mit meinem Allroundknüppel ( ich glaube von Shimano ), der auch gut ist für Wels, Barben und dicke Aale. Von dem Wunderstab habe ich gleich 3. Dazu eine grosse Rolle ( Name unbekannt ) mit 40er oder 50er Schnur, Pose oder Grundblei und je nach Köder sind alle Fischarten ( einschl. Karpfen ) möglich.
Meinen grössten Karpfen ( 32 Pf.) hab ich nachts mit tiefgefrorener Alaska-Riesenkrabbe ( Aldi ) gefangen. Das war beim Aalangeln eine nette Überraschung.
:g  :g


----------



## BadPoldi (13. März 2004)

Hi,

@holger jup da hast du recht die bissanzeiger müssen etwas lärm machen, sonst gehts ned, die nachbarspod kann man aber ausgrenzen indem man die lochscheibe zudreht vom sender das ist kein prob...

was mich eher gestört hat ist das die funkübertragung nicht synchron ist. ein kurzer pieber macht 3 secunden dauerton in der zeltbox...

wenn ich mit 2 pods fische ist sie mir trotzdem lieber da ich alle 4 ruten mit überwachen kann.... (ohne kabel)

sicher gibts auch rx und csf1 oder delkim aber da kommen erst noch andere sachen was angeschafft werden.... ))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. März 2004)

ausgrenzen der lochscheibe ?
nachbarspod ?
rx und csf1 ???????
fox mit interiertem Funk ?

... und mit sowas kann man angeln ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. März 2004)

Wenns schon mit nem Wunderstab geht, dann gehts damit erst recht.

Just Monsters
Holger

Ignorieren und schlechtmachen sind zeichen von Neid!


----------



## BadPoldi (13. März 2004)

Hä ?

ich hab doch nix schlechtgemacht???

versteh jetzt wieder nur bahnhof...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. März 2004)

@gerätefetischischt}  Kannt Du bitte mal irgendwie verständlich machen, was Du meinst oder ausdrücken willst.
Selbst Bad Poldi versteht jetzt nur noch Bahnhof.
Ich verstehe inzwischen nur noch Hauptbahnhof ?
Schlecht machen ? Neid ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. März 2004)

@ BadPoldi
Dich mein ich ja auch nicht.

Mir geht eher solcherlei Polemik auf der Sack:


> ... und mit sowas kann man angeln ?



Wer Elektrische anzeiger & co wegen Vorurteilen ablehnt, der wird ja nicht gezwungen sie zu nutzen, sollte aber anderen auch ihre freie Entscheidung darüber zugestehen, ohne sich drüber zu mokieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. März 2004)

Bleib cool
... und ich weiss auch nicht, was daran polemisch ist ?
Sebstverständlich kann jeder entscheiden, ob er beim Angeln piepen will oder nicht.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (14. März 2004)

*Was Fischst Du ?*

Hy,

also, dann will ich mal:

Ruten:
2 x Meshpower von Dream Tackle 2 3/4 Pound
2 x Meshpower von Dream Tackle 3 1/2 Pound

Rollen:

2x Shimano Big Baitrunner XL
E- Spulen mit 30er bzw 35er Shimano Technicum

Liege:

Zur Zeit keine, dafür ne Luftmatratze.
Und einen Stuhl.

Rod Pod:

Einen billigen, mit Bissanzeigern von Behr für 50 Euro zusammen.

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter,
#h


----------



## Pilkman (15. März 2004)

Hi Holger a.k.a. Gerätefetischist!

Wegens der Mikrobox hast Du mich ja so´n bischen in meiner Befürchtung bestätigt. Nach dem Motto "die Standard verkloppen" und lieber Carpsounder mit Anschluss holen und dann eine "richtige" Funkbox dazu...

Hast ja eigentlich auch recht, die Mikrofunkbox hat einen recht eingeschränkten Funktionsumfang und ist eher ein Notbehelf. 

Nur bin ich ansonsten mit den Carpsounder Standard total zufrieden, denn die funktionieren echt bei Wind und Wetter und zeigen zuverlässig jeden Biss an. Insofern genügen sie meinen Anforderungen. Und eine Funküberwachung müßte ich nur in vielleicht 5-10% der Fälle benutzen, ansonsten komm ich locker ohne aus. 

Wobei man wieder vor der Frage steht, ob man sich diesen Luxus gönnt oder das Geld lieber anders investiert. Mal schauen, ich werd mir die Box mal beim Huntertreffen Ende Mai von BadPoldi anschauen und dann bin ich sicherlich klüger...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. März 2004)

Das gefunke hat bei mir nie funktioniert hatte das Fox TXR, oder wie das Vieh heißt... das hatte kaum Reichweite und Störung satt...
Werd mir für meine Delkims die Sounderbox holen und n Kabel selber bauen. Mein Zelt steht eh meist weniger als 10m von den Ruten weg.


----------



## Conchoolio (16. März 2004)

ok ich trag mich hier auch mal ein, auch wenn meine ausrüstung nicht mit den meisten mithalten kann *g*. aber für einen 20jährigen ist der 3er pack fox bissanzeiger mit funksounderbox halt unbezahlbar.
Ruten:
2x DAM Sumo Royal Carp 2 3/4lbs
2x Daiwa Sensor Z
1x Michel Heavy Match
1x DAM Sumo Royal Heavy Feeder
Rollen:
2x Daiwa Regel Z
2x Mitchell Full Runner (die Sparversion aus Kunststoff)
2x Cormoran BR 3S
Schnur:
18er Balzer Match
12er Fire Line für Feeder
35er Big Water Carp
Rod Pod:
Amiaud Peche Baby Carpo (schon ziemlich lediert aber trotzdem geil)
Kescher:
DAM für großfische
Bissanzeiger:
Behr Eurobite Superplus (nicht die besten aber piepen laut wenn ein carp rennt)
Abhakmatte:
Pelzer
Schirmzelt:
DAM Schirm mit Überwurf und selbstgebauten Halterungen
Futteraal:
Morsella

und jede menge kleinzeug was noch einige seiten füllen könnte.


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Conchoolio _
> * ok ich trag mich hier auch mal ein, auch wenn meine ausrüstung nicht mit den meisten mithalten kann... *



Hi Conchoolio,

geht doch hier um keinen Wettstreit, wer das teuerste und schönste Tackle hat... :m 

Ist doch nur interessant zu sehen, wer mit welchem Material seine Fische angelt und damit welche Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## bkz (17. März 2004)

Hi

Na dann will ich meine Ausrüstung auch auflisten.
Fragen sind natürlich herzlich willkommen.

Ruten:

3 x Fox Evolution 12,6ft - 3 1/4 lbs
2 x House of Brunner 12ft - 2 1/4 lbs
3 x Harrison Chimera 12ft - 2 3/4 lbs (sind aber noch nicht fertig)
EDIT: Gab Probleme, daher sind es 3 Harrison Omen Light Speed 12" 3lbs  geworden
1 x Milo Carp II 11ft, zum Stalken
1 x Daiwa Infinity X 12ft - 2 3/4 lbs zum loten
1 x Fox Rocket Rod zum Spodden

Rollen:

3 x Daiwa Infinity 5000 BR
2 x Daiwa Emblem ZA 4500
EDIT: eine dritte Emblem kam dazu!
3 x Daiwa Emblem XT 5000
EDIT: Zwei davon habe ich meiner Freundin geschenkt!
2 x Shimano Special GT 8000
2 x Shimano Baitrunner Aero GT 8010 (Klump!)
1 x Quantum Baitrunner

Bißanzeiger:

3 x Delkim Standard
EDIT: sind verkauft - warte auf die neuen Solar Funkis!
2 x Fox SX
3 x Nash Wasp umgebaut mit MKII-Köpfen
2 x Fox MKII

Zelte:

Pelzer Fast Up Villa (einmal Pelzer und nie wieder!)
Fox 5 Rib Easy Dome
Fox Evolution Bivvy
ein altes DAM Brolly

Liegen/Stühle:

JRC Super Cocoon III
Nash Outlaw Deluxe 3 Leg
Fox Supa Recliner MKII
ACT Chair

Schlafsäcke:

Im Sommer ein Militär-Schlafsack
Im Winter ein Rod Hutchinson Big Kipper

Futteral:

1 x Nash Nomad Titan
EDIT: Verkauft, da nicht in Verwendung - zu groß
1 x Nash Nomad Profile 4
+Nomad Rodskins für jede Rute

Luggage:

Fox Mega Carryall
Fox Large Carryall
WS MPII Rucksack
EDIT: Neu dazu die WS Ruckbox
diverse Kleintaschen wie Hutchinson Boiliebag, Cipro Boiliebag, Trakker Bleitasche, Fox Rig Wallet, Anaconda Stiff Rig Wallet, Stiff Rig Boards etc.

Rod Pod:

SOLAR Globetrotter
Transformer Nachbau (hauptsächlich zum Barbenfischen)
Wenn möglich Goalpost - Aufbau mit SS Banksticks

Haken:

Carp'R'Us Nailer, Größe 2 und 4
Fox 1,2,2XS,3 und 5, Größe 2 - 6
Ashima, Name weiß ich grad nicht, Größe 2
Luc de Baets - Karpfenhaken (Mein Liebling, leider nur mehr wenige Restbestände)
EDIT: Mittlerweile nur mehr Korda Wide Gape in Gr. 8 und Fox 2xs in Gr. 8 - 4 in Verwendung.

Schnur:

Fox Soft Steel in 0,34 und 0,39
Nash Bullet XT in 0,29
Byron Silver Ghost in 0,33 und 0,37
Amnesia und Mach II als Schlagschnur
EDIT: Schlagschnur wird hauptsächlich Cormoran Corastrong verwendet

Vorfächer:

Snakebite, Super Nova, Touchdown braid, Amnesia bzw. andere monofile Schnüre.

Kescher:

War mal ein Byron Kescher. Mittlerweile ist da nicht mehr viel original.
Das Netz ist von SOLAR
der Stiel von ... keine Ahnung
die Bügel und der Block sind noch original

Abhakmatte:

die alte styroporgefüllte Cipro-Matte
eine alte WS - Matte
EDIT: Die WS - Matte ist nach 7 Jahren kaputt gegangen (mein Verschulden)

Wiegesack:

Fox Safety Weigh Sling

Bleisysteme:

Korda Bolt Rig
Im Test heuer die neuen Crowhill Bolt Rigs.
Selten FOX Inliner
Bleie, die normalen Carp Balls von 60 - 200g
EDIT: Neu in Verwendung die Nash Euro Bolt Rigs, da diese bei den Nash Bleien neuerdings dabei sind. Auch verwende ich wieder die Korda Bleie

Kocher:

Coleman Sportster Benzinkocher
Coleman Gaskocher

Trolly:

Husar Einrad Trolly (wird hoffentlich bald vom neuen Nash ersetzt, das ist die Wucht)
EDIT: Wurde nicht ersetzt, aber durchs BlackLabelBaits Trolley (The Truck) ergänzt.

So, ich hoffe ich habe nichts wichtiges vergessen.

MfG
Bernhard

Edit: wegen Tippfehler!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. März 2004)

@ bkz
Wie hast Du Deine Wasps umgebaut. Nach der Karpfenfreunde anleitung? sonst Schick mir doch mal nen Foto.

Und bezüglich Trolley solltest Du Dir auch die Prestige Carp Porter ansehen. (leider kaum in D erhältlich, Ehmanns hatte mal einen im Programm) Da ist der Nash nämlich ein Nachbau von.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## bkz (18. März 2004)

Hi Holger

Ich habe die Wasps nicht nach der Karpfenfreunde-Anleitung umbebaut.
Als ich sie umgebaut habe, das war vor ca. 6-7 Jahren, hatte ich noch kein Internet.
Ich habe mir die Anleitung mal angeschaut, die wäre mir zu umständlich.
Ich habe nicht den Arm entfernt. Und da ich die Enden des Arms nicht rund gemacht habe sondern nur zwei Knicke rein gemacht habe, hat sich dieser auch nich so sehr verkürzt, dass ein neuer Arm notwendig wäre.

Foto kann ich leider momentan keines schicken, da ich noch keine Digicam habe. *schähm*

Ich versuche es aber zu erläutern. Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich nachdem der Original-Kopf entfernt war den Arm nur mehr zweimal geknickt. Einmal nach unten und danach wieder nach oben. Sodaß diese Knicke mit Phantasie ein 'V' ergeben. Da kann man dann den MKII-Kopf schon so montieren, dass er wackelfrei sitzt. Eine Rundung ist also nicht nötig.

Ich kenne den Prestige Carp Porter, nur wie Du schon sagst ist der sehr schwer erhältlich. Ein TD in Ö hatte den mal im Programm, nur leider halt hatte. Damals brauchte ich noch keinen Trolley. Jetzt tuts mir leid, dass ich ihn nicht genommen habe.
Der Nash schaut aber auch sehr gut aus. Mir gefällt auch die Möglichkeit von Doppelrad auf Einzelrad umzustellen.
Der wird wahrscheinlich meine nächste Anschaffung, obwohl die 190 Euro schon ein bißchen weh tun, nur für ein Trolley. Aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby 

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. März 2004)

@ bkz
So ähnlich hab ich meine auch befestigt, bei mir ist das aber nicht ganz so perfekt gelungen. einer wackelt noch, und richtig winklig sind die auch nicht. Ne volle öse wüsste ich nichtmal wie ich die Biegen sollte. Werd meine Köpfe aber nochmal ändern. 2mm Draht ist schon geordert.

Wollte den Carp-porter nur erwähnt haben. in Zwolle stand der MK IV rum. Das Rad ist gut doppelt so breit wie die normalen. Der Nash ist auch nen Top-gerät, verarbeitungsquali aber nicht ganz so gut wie bei den Prestige.

Ich werd mir die Tage einen selberbauen, aber völlig anderes Design.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Conchoolio (18. März 2004)

@bkz
und mit wieviel leuten gehst du angeln, 5?#h 
das ist ne menge holz. muss ja ein vermögen gekostet haben.


----------



## bkz (18. März 2004)

Hi

@Holger
Einen hab ich auch nicht ganz winkelig hingebracht. Stört mich oft fürchterlich wenn ich ihn ansehe. Beim Fischen ist es dann kein Problem mehr und ich vergesse es wieder. Beim nächsten Montieren ärgere ich mich wieder ........ usw und so fort.

Geändert habe ich bis jetzt nichts da die MKII - Köpfe ja fast mehr kosten als die MKII in neu und außerdem gar nicht mehr so leicht aufzutreiben sind.

Außerdem treten jetzt langsam gröbere Alterserscheinungen auf, sodaß ich befürchte, dass die Wespen bald komplett ihren Geist aufgeben werden. 

@Conchoolio
Na ich kenne Ärgere. Ich versuche einfach für alle Situationen richtig ausgerüstet zu sein. Außerdem macht mir das Tacklekaufen ungeheuren Spaß. Freue mich immer wie ein kleines Kind wenn ich wieder mal was neues zuhause habe. Dazu kommt noch das Problem, dass ich Sachen sehr ungerne hergebe "Man könnte es ja nochmal brauchen". Die Sachen die ich aufgelistet habe sind die Dinge die ich in ständigem Gebrauch habe. 
In Zeiten von ebay ist alles nicht mehr so teuer wie früher und außerdem habe ich ja kein anderes Hobby und Kinder Gott sei Dank auch noch nicht. Was soll ich also mit meinem Geld machen - Sparen?

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## stephan23 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

auf die fische kommt es an nicht auf die ruten! oder hab ich da beim Angeln etwas falsch verstanden. aber naja wenn ihr lieber zeigen wollt was ihr für große ruten hab mein got warum nicht ist auch ein sport und greenpeace sagt dazu bestimmt nicht nein.


----------



## Pilkman (28. März 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

@ Stefan23

 #d  #c 

PS: Ich glaub, Du hast den Aufhänger für das Thema nicht so genau verstanden, hmm?! Also nochmal ganz dick und ausdrücklich für Dich: Es geht nicht um Tackleprotzerei, sondern um einen kleinen Austausch, wer mit was fischt und wen man zu was mal fragen kann, ohne irgendeinen Katalogtext hergebetet zu bekommen. Um mehr nicht...


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*



			
				bkz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche einfach für alle Situationen richtig ausgerüstet zu sein. Außerdem macht mir das Tacklekaufen ungeheuren Spaß. Freue mich immer wie ein kleines Kind wenn ich wieder mal was neues zuhause habe.



Hi Bernhard / bkz #h

*das kann ich ebenfalls voll und ganz unterschreiben !!!  :m* 


@ Stephan23 #h

klar kommt es auf die Fische an die man fängt...aber mit einer tollen Ausrüstung macht das Fischen sogar Spass, wenn man mal NIX fängt! 

Es ist einfach immer wieder schön, seine -genau auf die jeweilige Gegebenheit- abgestimmte Ausrüstung aufzubauchen und dann auf den ersten (zweiten, dritten, ...) Biss zu warten!  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Pilkman (29. März 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber mit einer tollen Ausrüstung macht das Fischen sogar Spass, wenn man mal NIX fängt!



Das kann ich nur bestätigen....    ... da freut man sich beim Spinnen schon am seidenweichen Lauf der Rolle oder beim Karpfenangeln am Rutenaufbau im Abendlicht. Klar kann man Fische auch mit billigerem oder einfacherem Gerät fangen, aber macht das auf die Dauer auch soviel Spaß? 

Ich glaub, dass wir ähnliche Beiträge schon mal im Norwegenforum hatten... ich erinner nur an die "Ich-sitz-auf-Klo-und-dreh-an-meiner-Mariner"-Fraktion...  :q     :q ... zu der ich mich ja auch zähle...


----------



## Adrian* (10. April 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hallo,

also ich hab ne Mitchell Excelence Carp in 3.60m und 2 1/2 LBS.
da drauf is ne rolle von Balzer 4 kugellanger und eine überzetzung von 5:6:1 wenn ich mich nicht irre. als schnur nehme ich eine Monofile 30 mit ca.8 kg tragkraft oder eine geflochtene 25 mit ca 18kg tragkraft.
meisten angel ich mit einem 60g Karpfen blei.
ich werd mir die selbe rute jetzt irgend wann nochmal holen.
ich bin zwar eher ein spinnfischer aber die rute is ganz ok und ich geh damit auf alles.
auf karpfen gehen wir hier selten weil hier nicht so viele vorkommen!!! :c 
hier muss man erstmal so an die 4 wochen anfütter um mal einen Schuppen oder Spiegelkarpfen zu fangen. Das geht aber meistens nur im sommer gut.
unseres erfahrung nach mit Haselnuss bolies oder mit maden.
 #r


----------



## Carpy21 (10. April 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

hi, 

dann werd ich auch mal.

Ruten
2x YAD Essex   2 1/2lbs   3,60m
2x YAD Nottingham  3lbs  3,90m
1x irgend eine Brandungsrute für die Baitrocket oder die Futterboje

Rollen
2x Shimano Aero GTE 6000 mit 30er Technium
2x Browning Camcad 3500 mit 35er Technium

Schnur
Amnesia 20lbs oder 25er CoraStrong je nach Bedingung als Schlagschnur
Shimano Technium 30er-35er als Hauptschnur

Bleie
Inline- und Birnenbleie ab zwischen 120 und 90gr.

RodPod
ein selbstgebautes "Multipod"

Bissanzeiger
"The Beast" von Exori

sonstiges
Zelt, ein gutes Trekkingzelt mit raus geschnittenem Boden oder Schirmzelt
4Season Trekkingschlafsack
Alu Feldbett
Swinger, irgendwelche billigen


ich glaube das war das gröbste.

gruß carpy21


----------



## Adrian* (10. April 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

achso hatte ich vergessen....also zum spinnfischen nehm ich die Yad Cleveland  #v über die rolle bin ich mir noch nicht sicher im moment hab ich noch ne okuma mit ner 22 schnur für barschund zander..und ne 20 geflochtenfür hecht!!
wenn mir einer en tippfür ne gute spinnrolle geben kann würd ich mich freunen.... #r


----------



## robertb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hab heute den Thread mal wieder vorgekrammt weil ich ein paar Sachen nacheditiert habe. Wenn sich bei euch auch was geändert hat dann rein damit  #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Es hat sich einiges getan:

Ruten:

2X Harrison "Special" 12" 2,5lbs
2X FOX Warrior 12" 3lbs
1X SHIMANO Diaflash "The Bug" 12" 2,5lbs :l  :l  :l  :l  :l 

Rollen:

3X Emblem X5000T
2X Shimano Baitrunner 6010

Pod:

FOX Horizon (modifiziert)
FOX Goalpost

Bissanzeiger:

Delkim TX-i
FOX Euroswinger

Futterale:

2X FOX Royal 13" Holdall

Taschen:

2X NASH Monster Carp Carryall (Sehr gute Verarbeitung, viiiiel Platz drin)

Zelt:

NASH TITAN All Season

FOX Evolution Bivy

Kescher :

FOX Carbon Folding


----------



## Zanderkisser (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Da schreib ich doch auch mal was dazu:

Ruten: 2x Daiwa Vulkan X 12ft. 2,5 lbs.
Rollen: 2x Shimano Aero GTE Baitrunner
Schnur: Carpline 0,28er von Anaconda
Haken:Fertig gebundene Boiliehaken von Cormoran
Rod Pod:Irgendso a ganz billiges,des reicht mir...
Bißanzeiger: 2x Balzer Sensotec,hauptsache wasserdicht...


----------



## Pilkman (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Okay, dann aktualisier ich jetzt auch.... 

Meine neuen Bissanzeiger heißen jetzt Carpsounder Super Ex mit roter, grüner und blauer Diode. Ein rein blaues Set sieht zwar schick aus, aber die Unterscheidung der einzelnen Buzzer aus der Entfernung war bei Dunkelheit gleich Null. Die Funkbox von Carpsounder - NICHT die auf Mikrobasis - sollte in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen. Hab mich doch gegen das TXR von Fox entschieden... #h ... hatte keine Lust, im Fall der Fälle monatelang auf ein repariertes Set zu warten. Der Service von Carpsounder ist da doch schon ein anderer. 

Swingen tun nicht mehr die MKII sondern die Euros von Fox. Auf die leider oft notwendige Distanz bei unseren großen Gewässern war das schon Ermessensreduzierung auf Null , denn die MKII haben nicht genügend Druck auf die Schnur gebracht. Trotzdem genialer Auslösemechanismus gewesen... #6

Als Buzzerbars hab ich jetzt die 3er Cygnet Continental relativ günstig vom Kumpel abgestaubt. Buzzer und Stickaufnahme sind versetzt. Das gibt absolut keinen Stress mit den Swingern mehr. Nicht sonderlich schön, aber funktionell.

Mein Lieblingsvorfach ist nach einigen Rückschlägen auf Muschelbänken und Steinschüttungen das Kryston Quicksilver in 25lbs. Super Nova verwende ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Das Risiko ist einfach zu hoch.

Für den Goalpostaufbau hab ich mir 4x 48er Nash Power Bivvie Sticks zugelegt. Endlich kann ich auch vor dem Schilf stabil aufbauen, ohne dass die Rollen gewässert werden...  ... stabil sind die Teile auch ohne Ende.

Achso, und als Hauptschnur hab ich - Catchää sei Dank #6 - seit einiger Zeit nun die 0,20er Fireline mit 20m Snagleader davor in Benutzung. Geiles direktes Feeling auch auf die größeren Distanzen, kein Vergleich mit Mono. Leider schwimmt die gute Fireline auf die Distanz aber etwas auf, selbst wenn man sie absenkt. Bisher hat das aber trotzdem zu keinerlei Problemen geführt. Im Zweifelsfall kommen die Ruten dann einfach hoch.

So, das war´s bei mir...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Bei mir ist das Meiste geblieben. Lediglich die Delkims sind von den Neuen TXI Plus ersetzt worden.

Versuchsweise hab ich mal einen Satz alte Gardner Sensadial Swinger ersteigert, aber die Wasps sind doch besser.

Das Pioneer hat seine Feuertaufe mit Bravour bestanden.

Und der Kocher war ein Reinfall: Laut wie ein Raketentriebwerk, und Müde wie Männer nach dem ersten Orgasmus. Ebenso die Titantöpfe. Nur was für Leute die gerne Angebranntes mögen (und das bei dem müden Kocher) oder maximal ne Suppe aufwärmen. Warte jetzt schon mehrere Monate auf nen MSR Simmerlite Brenner...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ebenso die Titantöpfe. Nur was für Leute die gerne Angebranntes mögen ...



Diese Erfahrung mußte ich mit den Titantöpfen für meinen Trangia leider auch machen. War mal so´n Fetisch zu Trekkerzeiten, dass alles möglichst leicht sein muss.  
Ich bin aber ratfatz wieder zu den guten alten Duosaltöpfen von Trangia zurück gekehrt, außen Aluminium für gute Wärmeleitung, innen auflaminierter Edelstahl. Perfekt und robust. Ich bleib bei dem Kocher mit Primus-Gaseinsatz, zumal die Brennstoffversorgung in Deutschland und Umgebung ja kein Problem ist.

@ Catchää

Stimmt, die Nash Carry-Alls sind wirklich spitze vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Ich konnte bei einer Monsterausführung auch nicht widerstehen, zumal mir ein Händler einen super Preis gemacht hat... #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Catchää
> 
> Stimmt, die Nash Carry-Alls sind wirklich spitze vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Ich konnte bei einer Monsterausführung auch nicht widerstehen, zumal mir ein Händler einen super Preis gemacht hat... #6



 Ich hab 10% Nachlass bekommen, ohne zu fragen... hab einen in camou :l und nen grünen, aber das tarnteil is einfach viiiiiiiiiel schicker :k 

Ich denke is nix mit NASH in SN????? ;+


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

So isses. Nur dass ich mir den Trangia rein deswegen gekauft hatte. Die Sigg Inoxal, die ich vorher hatte waren nämlich dasselbe in grün wie die Duossal...

Nur von dem Benzin als Brennstoff werde ich nicht weichen... Schonmal gefrorene Konservenravioli aus dem Topf gemeisselt und gegessen, weil der Gasbrenner nicht mehr will?

@ Carpcatcher 
Welche Abmessungen hat denn die Nash Monster Tasche, bin auch am Suchen, ne Tasche macht sich auf nem Trolley nun doch besser als nen Rucksack, und meine Alditasche wird das wohl nicht allzulang überleben...
Ich liebäugele noch eher mit der Fox Mega, nur der Preis...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## STICHLING (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

ok jetzt bin ich dran  :q 



Rollen: 

Daiwa Emblem X 4500 T

Shimano Baitrunner 4500B

Ruten:

Sportex Specimen 360 / 2,5 lbs

Sportex FBC CARP 380 / 3,0 lbs

Rutenablage: 

Ultimate Protect Rod Pod Edelstahl

Bissanzeiger: 

2x Carpsounder Standard

Hauptschnur:

Corastrong 

Futteral:

Ultimate Protect Holdall 13 ft

Zu den Ruten kann ich nur sagen der absolute HAMMER !!!!!

Ich hatte gestern beide Ruten wieder im Einsatz und konnte ohne Probleme 

zwei wunderschöne Karpfen landen.

1. Karpfen hatte eine Länge von 80 cm und wog 9,5 Kilo 

2. Karpfen hatte eine Länge von 78 cm und wog 12 Kilo 

Gruss


Sven


----------



## robertb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

@Holger

Hier der Link die Tasche interesiert mich auch Nash Caryall 

Gibts die auch noch irgendwo günstiger als bei KL ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Garantiert gibts die günstiger, Katalogpreis ist nämlich 47,98...
Viel ist bei Nash aber nicht drin.

Sind das da aber jetzt die Masse über alles, oder nur das Hauptfach???

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dropback (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Na dann will ich auch mal...

Ruten: 3 Nash Pursuit Horizon 12" 2,75lbs
3 handgebaute Harrison Balista 12" 2,75 lbs
Rollen: 3 Daiwa Emblem X5000T
3 US Baitrunner 4500B
Zelt: Trakker Pioneer
Fox Evolution
Fox Oval Umbrella
Schnur: 30er Balzer Royal 
35 Berkley Big Game
Futteral: altes Wychwood System Select
Pod: Amiaud Mini Carpo
Goal Post
Bissanzeiger: 3 Delkim Standard mit einer Carp Sounder Funkbox
Swinger: Fox Euro
Kescher: North Western
Liege: JRC Cocoon, Fox Ultra
Schlafsack: Nash Snug Bug (für das Geld unschlagbar!)
und noch ein paar lustige Taschen (Nash Food Bag, Fox Kamera Tasche usw.)
so long
drop


----------



## BadPoldi (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hi,

na ja ein bischen was hat sich geändert, habs in der vorigen liste ausgebessert...

das cyfish ist auch schon geraume zeit wieder hier und macht nen besseren eindruck von den nähten, allerdings sind die bivvy-pegs nun *******, aber na ja man kann nicht alles haben....

snyper wurde noch angeschaft (trotz wiederwillen wegen der größe)

die euro-illu mit dem line-gate vom mk2 ausgestattet...

das wars auch schon glaub ich....

@holger wenns den gaskochern zu kalt wird, einfach mit in den schlafsack. ist zwar auch ned die beste lösung aber besser als gefrorene ravioli ;-)...
töpfe hab ich die edelstahl von coleman, find die recht gut, vor allem die reinigung...
alu hat ich mal, aber da ist auch immer alles angebrannt (und das bei nem kleinen gaskocher) die duo (alu/edelstahl) hab ich noch nicht getestet....

@pilkman du mußt noch neue stecker an deine funke basteln  :q  :q  :q  dafür war sie aber billig hab die nämlich beobachtet...  :q  :q  :q 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

@ Holger

Das sind nur die Außenmaße. Hab grad mal gemessen, dass Hauptfach hat ca. 55x30cm in der Fläche. Vorn paßt ideal entweder das Presentationset oder aber die große Fox Box rein. Hinten hast Du noch ein gepolstertes Fach, das wahrscheinlich eigentlich für Buzzerbars dienen soll.

Wegen Gas im Spätherbst/Winter: Hast recht, dass ist ein erheblicher Nachteil. Bisher ging bei uns im einigermaßen gut. Kartusche mit in den Schlafsack nehmen... #6 ... trotzdem: Benzin ist das die eindeutig bessere Wahl.

@ Catchää

Ne, mit Nash is auch nix in SN.  :c 
Aber woanders gibts ja auch Händler... 

Hab übrigens nur 40 Euronen bezahlt. :q


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Poldi, Du Schlitzohr!   

Hast recht, ist die Box von Ebay. Aber wenn das eine Carpsounder ist, hab ich im Fall der Fälle trotzdem den Service von Flauger und darauf hab ich gebaut... #6

PS: 
Von vier Anschlüssen soll einer wackelig sein - ich hab doch nur drei Bissanzeiger... :m ... da brauch ich erstmal gar nichts machen... :q


----------



## dropback (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Zum Thema Kocher:

Benutze einen Primus Easy Fuel (Gas). Das Gas wird über einen Schlauch eingespeist, wenn es kalt ist Kartusche einfach umdrehen und das Gas wird flüssig verbrannt. Bis -10 Grad hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Kocher. 
Hatte davor einen Camping Gaz, das war bei Kälte eine Katastrophe, vor allem wenn die Kartiuschen weniger als halb voll waren.
drop


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Schlafsack: Nash Snug Bug (für das Geld unschlagbar!)
> 
> drop



Ich hab ihn mir angeschaut, aber ob ich da reinpasse (gut 1,80 und locker 100kg)????

Wie isn der im Winter, gibts nen kalten Hinter und kalte Füße???


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

ruten: 2 stück dark devil 2,5 lbs. handgebaute von england, bissanzeiger:2 stück fox rx digital, 1 stück fox sx digital, swinger: 3 stück fox illuminated, rolle: daiwa emblem 6000, schnur: pelzer white lightning, kescher: fox warrior landing net, karpfensack: ultimate xl, abhackmatte: fox, sessel: ultimate 2004 model, liege: ultimate 2004 model, futteral: fox rod holldals 12ft für 4 ruten, rod pod: nachbau von ehmanns magic, und das ganze kleinkramzeugs in hundertster ausführung was man halt noch so alles hat.....#h mfg.


----------



## dropback (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ihn mir angeschaut, aber ob ich da reinpasse (gut 1,80 und locker 100kg)????
> 
> Wie isn der im Winter, gibts nen kalten Hinter und kalte Füße???


Hab ihn bis -8 Grad gefischt, allerdings noch mit ner zusätzlichen Fliesdecke, dann war es warm genug. Bis -3 Grad (ungefähr, ist sowieso bei jedem verschieden) kann ICH ihn bedenkenlos empfehlen bzw. ohne zusätzliche Decke benutzen. 
Denke schon das du da reinpasst, der Sack ist glaube ich 0,95m oder 1m breit und 2,10 meter lang.
drop


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Ja, den Schlafsacktrick kenn ich auch, aber wenn man sowieso kurz vorm Erfrieren ist  soll man noch nen Kocher aufwärmen, der Im Betrieb dann in wenigen sec wieder auf Funktionsuntüchtigkeit runterkühlt... Och nö.
Heute geht das sowieso besser, damals war reines Butan in den Kartuschen, heute gemisch.
Und Flüssiggas kann man sowieso nur mit wenigen Kochern überhaupt einspeisen. Die brauchen dafür eine Vorheizschlange. Da ist der 30€ Markilleinsatz für den Trangia noch der Bezahlbarste.

Nene, ich bleib beim Benzin, das ist Genügsamer bei Umwelteinflüssen, Weniger zu schleppen, schneller zu beschaffen und obendrein einiges Billiger.

Und Edelstahltöpfe will ich auch nie wieder, da ist mir auch immer alles angebrannt. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Wandstärken an, bei gleicher Stärke ist Alu besser, da es die bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat. Ist nur beim Putzen empfindlicher und alles schmeckt nach Alu...
Daher sind auch imo die Duossal- / Inoxaltöpfe einfach das Nonplusultra. Gute Leitfähigkeit, geschmacksneutral und Scheuerschwammgeeignet.

@ Pilkman
THX für die Masse, dann tut sich das Teil mit dem Fox ja nicht allzuviel...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ron (23. August 2004)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## Pyschocarp (6. März 2007)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hallo ich suche Leute zum Fischen aus dem Grossraum Hannover die dem FVH zugehören. Mein Gebiet ist Hauptsächlich das Karpfenangeln und neben bei noch auf unseren Schlangen.

Wollte noch kurz anmerken das ich nur freitags auf samstags kann da ich familie habe frau mit 2 indern und der Sonntag uns gehört. 

Danke MFG Pyschocarp


----------



## gringo92 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

damit ihr mal wisst womit ein junangler angelt:

ruten: 2mal Fox Warrior ES
rolle: 2mal sänger ultra tech runner (werde mir bald ne daiwa emcast oder so zulegen)
rod pod: prologic tripod
bissanzeiger: die allerbilligsten für 3euro von perca(askari) ^^
schnur: 0.35 balzer specitec karpfen
haken: kamasan b775 carp (größe 2-4)
abhakmatte: fox elite unhooking mat (die is geil  )


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (17. April 2008)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

net schlecht für ein jungangler !!!!!#6


----------



## gringo92 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

^^geht... davon geht mir spätestens bei den boilies das geld aus x> 
die erfolge bleiben trotzdem nicht aus 

meine deutsch lehrerin ich wiederhole das wort "aus" zu oft ach egal!


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (17. April 2008)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hi,

Ich bin auch noch Jungangler,

RUTEN:

2x Fox Warrior XT 3,60m 2 3/4 lbs

ROLLEN: 

2x Sänger Ultra Tec Big Runner

SCHNUR:

2x 500m Berkley Trilene 0,32

BISSANZEIGER:

3x Askon UXT

ABHAKMATTE:

Im Moment noch irgend ne Kogha.

Aber bald Fox SAFETY ZONE


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (17. April 2008)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

ist auch top !!!!!wenn man euer alter bedenkt !!ich hatte 2 tele von balzer 60gr. und zwei spulen vom toom markt !is ja schon ne weile her das ich 14 war !!!gruss


----------



## spinner14 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Als RuteroLogic XLNT 2.75 lb und als Rolle Shimano Ultegra Xt-b.

Als Schnur verwende ich eine 0,35er Technium.

Rod Pod : brauche ich nicht,nehme normale Blanksticks.

Bissanzeiger:Spar ich grade drauf.

Haken:Fox Arma Point,Series 2/2XS


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (17. April 2008)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gringo92 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

naja damals...
als ich angefangen habe hatte ich auch noch so eine richtig spartanische angel ausrüstung ^^
@ spinner 14 die haken sind echt spitz(e)
hatte die auch mal die kamasan finde ich aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Nash Hunter (7. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Servus, ich fange einmal an.

Ruten: 3x Fox Worrior eine dafon 5.50Ibs
Rod Pod: Solar World Wide
Bissanzeiger: Delkim 3er Set
Abhackmatte: Nash
Bivvie: B Richi T Rex Vario XXL 2,50 Mann
Kescher: Fox
Swinger: Billigere
Rollen: 2x Anacoda Carp Distac 8000, 1x Schimano XTA vürs Spodn
 Viele andere sachen kommen morgen 


glg Nash Hunter #h


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hallo

1x eine Berkley rute (type was ich nicht genau da ich die gewonnen habe und nix draufsteht)

1x Daiwa regal 3500 bespult mit einer 0,31 infinity ebenfalls von daiwa

Rutenablage: ganz normale rutenständer

Bissanzeiger/swinger:  Askon (den für 18€) als swinger fox mk2  in blau

Kescher: Cormoran

Zelt: Sänger anaconda arabusque 10000

Liege: Behr


----------



## Carpmario (7. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Also meine Karpfenausrüstung:

Ruten: Shimano alivio 3lbs,Mosella type? 3lbs, Starter Carp 3lbs
Rolle: US Baitrunner 6500B Shimano, Cormoran BIG BEN 8000, BIG FISH von Cormoran
Zelt: Fox Eco 1Mann
Liege: Feldbett
Swinger: Yad
Bissanzeiger: Spro
Schnur: 40er Anaconda
Blei: 85g B.Richi
Haken: B,Richi
Kescher: Pelzer
Rod Pod: NO NAME


----------



## derdiescher (7. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hallo,

2 x Sportex Comp. Carp in 3,5 lbs

2 x Shimano Baitrunner US B (4500 bzw. 3500) bespult mit Stroft 0,3 bzw. 0,35mm

Kescher - no Name

Bissanzeiger MK2

Owner bzw. Gamakatzu Haken


LG

Daniel


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Ruten: 3x DAIWA Windcast Carp - 3lb
          1x DAIWA Windcast Carp Spod Rod - 4,50lb
          2x DAIWA Mission Carp ES - 2,75lb

Rollen: 3x Shimano Navi XS-B 8000
          1x DAIWA Emblem Spod 

Schnur: 3x DAIWA Infinity Duo Mono Line - 0,36mm
           3x DAIWA Infinity Duo Mono Line - 0,31mm
           1x SpiderWire Stealth Code Red - 0,20mm

Rod-Pod: Solar Worlwide Pod 

Sticks/Bars:   2x Matrix Rock Solid Banksticks 
                   2x Matrix Rock Solid Buzzer Bars - 2 er 
                   2X Matrix Rock Solid Buzzer Bars - 3er 

Bissanzieger: 3x Delkim Ev Plus 

Bobbins: Korda Stow Indicators

Bivvy: Trakker Armo MKII Bivvy - 2 Man 
         Wiwa Brolly 

Haken: Korda Kaptor Kurv Shank 
          Korda Kaptor Wide Gape
          Korda Longshank X

Kleinzeug: Nur *KORDA :k:k

* 

Tl.


----------



## Cyprinoid (7. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hallöchen,

*Ruten:* 3x Fox Legend 12" 2,75lbs
1x Fox Warrior Elite 13" 3,5lbs
1x Fox Warrior Z Spod 12" 5,5lbs

*Rollen:* 3x Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500
1x Daiwa Emblem Spod


*Schnur:* Shimano Technium 0,40mm

*Rod Pod:* Fox Horizon Pod

*Bissanzeiger:* Delkim Txi Plus

*Vorfach:* Fox Coretex / Fox Reflex / Korda Soft N-Trap

*Haken:* Korda Kaptor Wide Gape / Kurv Shank


----------



## firefischer (12. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

ich bin erst 13,deshalb ist mein tackle nicht ganz der hammer


Ruten: 2x Fisherman´s partner the magic of carp 2,5 lb
Rolle: Spro Boxxer lcs 150 und shimano baitrunner 4500us
kescher: pelzer oder yad weiß nicht
pod:zurzeit instabiles perca aber bald mad d-fender rod pod
funke:balzer galaxy xtreme
bivvy: spro specialist 2 man
Liege: trend 6-bein liege
Haken: selber gebundene balzer camtec special mit 40er geflochtenem vorfach
was sagt ihr eher schlechtes tackle bzw. zu wenig
oder gut so für 13


mfg 

basti|supergri


----------



## BARSCH123 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Naja ich bin auch erst 16 und muss mein tackle sehr sehr hart ersparen, und das ohne ferienjob usw. .. ich beziehe mein geld überall daher woh es ein 13 jähriger auch bekommen würde.. von daher sag ich mal nicht wirklich gutes tackel ..

Aaaaber es kommt nicht im geringsten aufs tackle an, natürlich macht es mehr spaß mit einer rolle zu fischen die einen seidenweichen lauf hat oder  in einem zelt zu schlafen das steht wie eine wand.. das ist aber alles kein muss, der größte faktor ist das können und der ergeiz fische fangen zu wollen, und nicht mit gutem tackle zu glänzen...


für evtl. rechtschreibfehler entschulige ich mich, aber das ist eben schnell hingeschrieben |evil:


Tl, und nur die Dicken |rolleyes


----------



## onda (12. September 2011)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hi,
2x Fox Warrior 12" 3 lbs Ruten
2x Baitrunner LC
Delkim TXi Plus + Receiver
Fox Horizon Rod Pod
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Teddy.exe (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hi, 

Ruten: Anaconda Undercover 3,50 lbs 13"
           Daiwa Black Widow 3,00 lbs 12"

Rollen: Shimano Ultegra XTB 14000 + 5500
Auf den Rollen befindet sich jeweils Daiwa Infinity Duo Carp in 0,31mm

Pod: Anaconda Extension Pod, Ultimate Banksticks

(Optische) Bissanzeiger: Prologic Senzora VTWS dazu Korda Stow Indicator (Mit Beta Lights) oder FOX Euro Swinger

Zelt: Anaconda Basecamp MST 10000 ( Für Singel Sessions) 
        Nordikcamping Carp Bivvy 2009 (Für längere Ansitze über 3 Tage+)

Liege / Stuhl: Anaconda Cusky Bedchair + Anaconda NW 2 ( Schlafsack) & Mosella Carp Stuhl 2009

Abhakmatte: Tandem Baits

Kescher: JRC Specialist 42"

Das wäre so das wichtigste denke ich, Tackle Box sieht ja im Grunde bei fast jeden gleich bestückt aus^^


----------



## Tiiimou (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hi, 

Ruten: Fox Warrior S 3,0 lbs 13" 3stk.

Rollen: Shimano Ultegra 3stk.
0,38 Nash *NXT D-Cam Mono *

Pod: Cygnet Grand Sniper Extreme

(Optische) Bissanzeiger: Fox NX-R Blueset 3st. + Funkempfänger + 3 Euro Swinger

Zelt: Fox Royale + Overwrap

Liege / Stuhl: Fox Flatliner / Ultimate Culture

Abhakmatte: FOX XL Elite

Kescher: Fox Warrior S 46" :vik:


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

hey also ich bin auch erst 16 und ich fische 
chub outcast+ mit der bigbaitrunner lc
sänger pro T mit der anaconda magic runner
auf beiden rollen nash nxt-d camo line
anaconda straight liner pod 
anaconda messenger +reciver 
chub brolly
chub x-tra abhakmatte


----------



## antares1 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*

Hi ,
ich fische die Greys Prodjgy GT5 3 lb
dazu die Spro Freeliner LCS 565
Schnur , Spiderwire Stealth Braid Grün 0.17
Als Rod Pod das Anaconda Magic Pod
Bissanzeiger , die Askon Xtreme Kit
Dazu die Fox MK2 Swinger
Snag Bars von Korda

Petri 
Gruss Andreas


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was fischt ihr???*



> Aaaaber es kommt nicht im geringsten aufs tackle an, natürlich macht es mehr spaß mit einer rolle zu fischen  die einen seidenweichen lauf hat oder  in einem zelt zu schlafen das steht wie eine wand.. das ist aber alles kein muss, der größte faktor ist das können und der ergeiz fische fangen zu wollen, und nicht mit gutem tackle zu glänzen...



Amen - das ideale Wort zum Sonntag.
Ich fische auch fast ausschließlich Material im unteren Preissegment - und da es den Fischen egal ist, mit welchem Material sie gefangen werden, ists mir das auch. Zuverlässigkeit und Robustheit - darauf kommts mir an. Und da gibts auch im unteren Preissegment gutes Material. Es fängt der Köder im Wasser, nicht das Tackle am Ufer. Ich weiß auswendig nicht mal den Namen von dem Zeug.


----------

